# Size of fromm 4 Star kibble.....



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Pork & Applesauce has the larger kibble like the Duck & Sweet Potato. I don't remember with the Whitefish & Potato or the Chicken a la Veg because I don't buy those ones. I think the Salmon a la Veg is a smaller one, as are both the Beef Frittata and the Surf & Turf (those 2 are grain free)


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> The Pork & Applesauce has the larger kibble like the Duck & Sweet Potato. I don't remember with the Whitefish & Potato or the Chicken a la Veg because I don't buy those ones. I think the Salmon a la Veg is a smaller one, as are both the Beef Frittata and the Surf & Turf (those 2 are grain free)


Absolutely right!! The Salmon is the smallest of the sizes. I have used all but Beef Frittata and the others are similar in size with the salmon being the smallest. Don't really know why the big difference. Hope you have good luck. Gable does very well on it.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks. we love the duck and sweet potato and so far the beef, but way to small like little pebbles


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We used to feed both the whitefish formula and the chicken formula. Not sure about the kibble size in comparison to the other formulas, but Riley didn't have a problem with either one.

Do they have those little sample-size bags? Might be worth buying one so you can open it up and actually see the kibble before you buy a big bag.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I noticed the kibble size was TINY when I had a few sample bags of Fromm. I had all of the flavors as samples and thought the Pork had the largest kibble, but still small. That kind of turned me off, as it is too small to train with and so small that when using a food-dispensing toy the kibble just ran out. These are just two things that I like to do and for me, it just won't work for us. Silly but true. It looks like an excellent food, so I hope you're able to use it despite the small size.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

The whitefish and potato is a decent size, probably about the same as the duck (maybe a bit bigger), but in a tri-star-ish sort of shape. I agree - that is the one complaint I've always had about Fromm. But my boys love it, so be it!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just curious, why is small size kibble a problem for just bowl feeding? If any spilled out or scattered out of the bowl, doesn't your dog just eat that too?
My thought when I heard about the small kibble size was maybe it would help with dogs (like mine) who eat their food too fast.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> Just curious, why is small size kibble a problem for just bowl feeding? If any spilled out or scattered out of the bowl, doesn't your dog just eat that too?
> My thought when I heard about the small kibble size was maybe it would help with dogs (like mine) who eat their food too fast.


That is definitely a benefit. Gable is a food vacuum and the smaller kibble has less of a chance to get stuck in his throat. I love Fromm. It is terrific and he does so well on it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The problems is with dogs like Enzo that aren't complete food hounds. If he lands on the floor, it stays on the floor. lol But we love the company and Enzo loves the food, so we feed it anyway. Really, he would do this with any kind of food. I'm always sweeping up when he's done eating.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is on the Fromm Salmon and has no problems, tiny kibble and all.


----------

